# Silat in London



## UrBaN (Sep 13, 2006)

Hello all,

 Are there any schools in London that teach Silat?
 Do you have any recommendation?

 Thnx in advance,
 Nikos


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Sep 13, 2006)

Canada or England?


----------



## UrBaN (Sep 14, 2006)

England


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 19, 2006)

I might be biased but I'd seriously consider checking out the Walisongo style in Hendon (www.eastweststudios.com).  They are absolutely awesome, but like I said, I might be biased.  

There's also a Cimande group practicing on Tuesday nights in central London (www.silateurope.com) and also a Harimau Silat class taught in Tottenham.  

Good luck
itchyfeet


----------



## anlusan (Jun 8, 2009)

Old thread,
but www.cityultima.com/Silat 
seems to list the few martial arts clubs in London that instruct in Silat


----------



## doc D (Jun 8, 2009)

Maha Guru Richard Crabbe DeBordes has a number of schools in England...North Yorkshire and Harrogate come to mind. I believe there's a school near London. His art is focused on Silat Minangkabau Harimau.


----------



## Khmo (Jul 8, 2009)

+ 1


http://www.blacktrianglesilat.co.uk/gatheringseminar.htm


----------

